# my small collection



## dawnmelissa (Aug 20, 2005)

http://mansoncollector.com/mac1.JPG
http://mansoncollector.com/mac2.JPG
http://mansoncollector.com/mac3.JPG
http://mansoncollector.com/mac4.JPG


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, your collection is HOT!!!
Nice work- i'm so jealous about your stash of eyeshadows. **drools**


----------



## dawnmelissa (Aug 20, 2005)

i think i need a new camera...the colors turned out washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or it could have just been the shitty lighting in my room lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 20, 2005)

What a nice collection you have.


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Great collection!!!!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 21, 2005)

meh. i'm lemming your tastis!!!


----------



## i<3jessica (Sep 21, 2005)

If you call this small, I'm in trouble!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

You only use MAC or just choose to picture only those?


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 22, 2005)

SMALL COLLECTION huh?!? haha wow im jealous!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 16, 2005)

i decided to start depotting my eyeshadows...i got 6 15 palette pans...that's going to take a while, hopefully i won't have to buy any more 15 slot pans for a while..damn mac and their limited edition eyeshadows...

i've got no room in my case and it takes me a good 5 minutes to search through everything when i want to find specific color combinations, so i decided to go ahead and depot them.

i got a ton of new pigments also, i'll have to retake pics when i have everything depotted


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_You only use MAC or just choose to picture only those?_

 

yeah, i only have mac...well, i do have a few loreal color juice tubes, i love a few of the colors, but that's nothing.  i prefer mac's colors and textures to any other brand that i've tried..  i started with pigments about 2 years ago and didn't try anything else because i didn't think i'd like the eyeshadow textures, i think i had maybe 5 pigments before this year.  everything else i've bought since february.  before i'd use urban decay and drug store stuff, mostly revlon, but i threw all of the revlon out because i could never get the colors to work, i still have my urban decay stuff, i should probably put those into their own palette since most of them are still hardly used.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

*giggles* Hee hee, your 'small' collection is much bigger than mine! It's fantastic though!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 23, 2005)

so i depotted everything in the middle of the night last night...it takes up so much less space...i'll take some new pictures, i've also gotten a few more new pigments, and have ornamentalism stuff on the way


----------



## Joke (Oct 23, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

wow! holy cow! i love your collection! i'm totally stoked!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

